# Buckeye Lake carpin 4/24/04



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The girlfriend and I hit Buckeye today for some carp action. We started at Brooks park where we soon got into fish, all on sweet corn. The first one I caught was probably the biggest, 6 pounds probably, but as I was getting everything situated to take a picture he flopped back into the water  

My girlfriend got the second fish, her first for this year. I still can't talk her into posing with a carp ( she touches anything but cats and carp ) so I had to hold it for her. You'll notice my knees are a bit dirty; I had to do a baseball style catch on the rod, since the rods she was using didn't have clickers. Luckily I managed to get a hold of it right before the rod handle disapeared in the to canal.










My friend showed up shortly there after and he wanted to try fishing for some bullheads (ya I know  ) so we went and hit up his "Secret hot spot" for bullheads. Laura and I fished for carp to no avail but I managed to get this funny picture of him posing with a beloved black bullhead.










We moved back to Brooks and fished in a different spot, at the mouth of the canal and got into some fish there as well. Laura got the first one there, and instantly started bragging about how she was out fishing me  










The second fish came for me, I was sure it was a better fish. This was the first time I had fought a carp on my new Abu 6500C3/Ugly Stick 7' combo... the rod basically gives the fish more credit that it deserves.. sure had me fooled.










So I was finally tied with laura and she finally got quiet... of course as we all know, that only last for a little while since she was on number 3 within minutes of me catching my second.










I snapped a quick picture of her fighting it, I like her style  










So she started bragging again, I got another thankfully! This was a nice chunky female ( i think ) I'm guessing the rest were males since they were a little slim in the gut.










Danny finished the day up with this really neat looking carp. I've never even seen one this dark.











It was a great day to spend out at Buckeye, sounds like I should have just went to Logan since flathunter was really getting into them there. The first were a bit on the small side today, but in the next few weeks I figure the larger ones will be showing up at the mouth of the canal and I'll be sure to head up there about that time.
Oh ya! Boys 4 girl 3. WE WIN!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you had a blast! Great pics!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice day hey Fishman? The weather was nice,and you all caught fish. I'll be heading that way in a week or so, as cwcarper needs some help with his carpin technic  DA KING !!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Great deal there Fishman....and i met your friend up at E. Harbor last weekend, nice guy, tell him congrats on the catches..
Also remember that spot at Brookspark very well, sure did have fun the last time i fished it with you and your 2 buddys.

Next time ya head over that way give me a shout.

Hey how did your other friend ,that was up at E. Harbor, pics. come out???
I talked to him for a while before ya showed up and he took a ton of pics. i would love to see them.



Scott


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I havn't got a chance to talk to Jarrod about how his pictures came out. He takes all of his pictures on a type of film that makes transparent deallys kind of like the ones you would use in a projector. I don't understand exactly how it works, he has like a million pictures and to view them you have to look through this thing that kind of works like a picture viewer deally Homer on the Simpsons has when hes reading about the Gingerbread House and Hansel and Gretle ( if you know what I'm talking about ) .... I'm rambling 

Anyway, he said that a majority of the magazines out there prefer to get the pictures on that type of film.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

nice to see somebody catching fish  good show!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I havn't been catching any these past few days... I'm stumped


----------

